# Update



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi all

Update from my 14-15" Peru rio Nanay (Iquitos) Rhom !!!!!!!!!!
David Hinz-from Germany :rasp:


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Very impressive


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

he is huge!! what size tank do you have him in????


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

What size is he? Thats one bad motha ........ Im jealious


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i love that second last shot







thanks for the pics David








great look'n rhom you have.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

One word MOnsterrrr


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

:nod:


NIKE said:


> i love that second last shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome killa you got there!


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi all

The basin has 105 more gallonen.
He is 14-15 "largely.
I can do it every two days feeding.
He period very many.
He period of three gold fish in 4"on more mal.
He already 7" large L25 killed.
David Hinz from Germany :laugh:


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

das ist sehr gutt!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

alot of the pics were dark but nice fish


----------

